
It’s still possible we all live inside a hologram - zxer197
https://qubitsnews.com/2015/09/06/its-still-possible-we-all-live-inside-a-hologram/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I see this regularly lately; why does it matter? What ever the answer is will
not improve life as we know it.

